# Advice for shaving/grooming?



## Whip Morgan (May 26, 2011)

I've always used a trimmer on myself for "landscaping," but recently went further than I ever have before.

Spent several unnerving minutes using my Pro-Glide and I'd rather not try that again. Does anyone know of any products men can use on pubic hair? I know that Nair has some cream to use in the shower, but its for chest/back and not much else.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

I just use my razor I shave my legs with. Be careful, so you don't cut yourself. I have a soapy wash cloth in the shower and have a constant drip of soapy water. I hate getting hair everywhere, this way, it goes right down the drain. I always shave. I like it that way for myself. I throw away the razor after shaving down there.

I never used a new razor down there, I use one that I've shaved my legs for a few times. I haven't cut myself yet. It's easiest if it's trimmed right before shaving.

I've asked hubby to manscape below the manhood, but he's not all for it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sigma1299 (May 26, 2011)

Just use a quality razor, some soap and a little caution. Nothing to it.


----------



## joe kidd (Feb 8, 2011)

stritle said:


> mach III for the win.
> nicks aren't the end of the world lol
> 
> and DO NOT use nair on your nuts.
> raw seeping skin and underwear stickage will follow.


Ouch. I just use a trimmer CAREFULLY.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

I've shaved every two days since mid February, when my then-new GF took one look at me and said "you know, we'll both enjoy BJ's more and more often if you shave the boys". Well, my momma didn't raise too many dummies, even if her advice never really covered this situation.

Anyway, I use an unscented "sensitive skin" shaving lotion, pull the skin snug, and replace my razors (Mach 3) more often. Occasionally get a few bumps, but never had any incidents.

And I don't know about more often, or if she enjoys them more, but I'm pretty darn happy with the situation! 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

HA! I never thought to ask Hubs to shave. I don't mind the hair...I get freaky just the same. 

He shaved when we met and I thought it was odd . I like his hair. It's about the only body hair he has besides on his cranium, lol!

I just recently started shaving bald...started after a slight accident with shaving and i didn't like how my pubic hair looked so I shaved it all to start over and we both liked it.

Although.....although....I did catch my clit once with the razor. Oh dear god.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Blowtorch. Angle grinder.


----------



## sigma1299 (May 26, 2011)

belt sander....


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

I use a combination of Norelco Body Groom and a Mach 5. The Body Groom works great and can be used anywhere below the face.


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

that_girl said:


> Although.....although....I did catch my clit once with the razor. Oh dear god.


Ouch. Before I started shaving myself completely, my H would trim me up with some clippers, usually on the lowest setting without a guide on.... He got me good one night after a few too many ****tails ;-). That's about the last time he got close to "her" with anything sharp!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

Really? They censored ****tails???... Okay, how about alcoholic beverages?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GreenEyes (Jan 27, 2011)

Cherry said:


> Ouch. Before I started shaving myself completely, my H would trim me up with some clippers, usually on the lowest setting without a guide on.... He got me good one night after a few too many ****tails ;-). That's about the last time he got close to "her" with anything sharp!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Between your post and that_girl's post I am hurting right now....and now I"m nervous because it's almost time for me to do the shave again hahaha


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

What's that device on the infomercial that crystallizes hair with heat, the "NO NO"? The reviews on Amazon almost universally pan it and call it a sham product from a shady company.


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

I simply use my Fusion Pro Glide with either my own sensitive skin shave gel or my wife's Coochy brand shaving lotion. I tend to notice a better shave when using the Coochy, as it's designed specifically with coarse hair like pubic hair in mind.


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

Cherry said:


> Ouch. Before I started shaving myself completely, my H would trim me up with some clippers, usually on the lowest setting without a guide on.... He got me good one night after a few too many ****tails ;-). That's about the last time he got close to "her" with anything sharp!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The Norelco Body Groom works great on my wife too and I LOVE helping her out then giving "it" a kiss when I am done!! :smthumbup: We have never had a problem using it there.


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

My pro-glide = scary ish.

Close shave to the boys. And my shaft is now smooth...

I was kind of in shock when I first started doing it regularly cause now it looks much bigger than I thought....


----------



## Duke (May 15, 2011)

Four blade Shick cartridge and King of Shaves gel, close enough for down there and never a nick or cut.


----------



## james1958 (Jan 3, 2012)

I've been shaving for a couple of years now and as you can probably tell, I absolutely love doing it and the feel and look afterwards.

My advice is to use oil rather than foam as the blade glides more easily and you get a better look at what you are doing.

Good luck


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 10, 2010)

I thought it would be weird to shave but, it feels awesome and regardless of your size it WILL look bigger! Since we are visual creatures (men anyway for sure) 

When my wife has gotten Brazillions in the past it always would make her feel more frisky than usual. It had a similar effect on me too. It also makes things smoother so you can rub (her) without so much irritation. Once i lubed up her whole down south region and rubbed her entire pelvic area. i had read that the majority of the clit is actually beneath what we commonly refer to as the clit (the part that sticks out). I thought she was going to wake up the neighbors LOL> This is why women on top (and vibrators) are successful as they reach these areas. If you ever watch a women masturbate (live or online) many of them make those circular, rubbing motions. 

Sorry if i took the tread in a different direction. 

Based on the reading hear though it seem that shaving is an option for women too. Not sure if all the ladies will agree.


----------



## Riven (May 4, 2012)

I normally shave, I just use a disposable and take my time. After my last cycle I just let it be for something different for a while. Husband seems to like it so we'll see. It really is easier to keep to cleaner shaved though, lol. The best shave I get though, is when my husband does it. No matter how I bend or turn I can't get a great view.


----------

